# Check bsnl broadband use via sms free



## newboss (May 5, 2011)

BSNL gives free usage check on mobile 

type 'USE STDCODE PHONE'
send it to 51050

eg. std code 079
phone 20000000

then 

'USE 079 20000000' then send it to 51050


----------



## motobuntu (May 5, 2011)

not working for me, do I have to use a bsnl mobile to send the msg


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

motobuntu said:


> not working for me, do I have to use a bsnl mobile to send the msg



Try this from a bsnl cell. It is free.

<BBU> <your phone number with std code without space> and send it to 52295

eg: BBU 0483XXXXXXX


----------

